# Here we go Chicago



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

The mighty inch is comming to town tomorrow. I actually took it kinda serious and blew the dust off one of our salters today.


----------



## durchins (Nov 19, 2004)

Leaving for mexico Friday for 10 days.We will surely get snow during that time. I will probably come home to 100 missed calls because my employees slept through the only storm of the year.
Oh well, I guess the only thing I can do is enjoy a margarita on the beach while watching the sights.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Have one for me too 
Tell your employees to unhook all your plows and salters and put them in storage. Then it'll snow


----------



## lindalou (Feb 8, 2006)

*snow? what is that? when will it be here?*

i think we have been short changed by mother nature.


----------



## SwiftSnow&Salt (Aug 19, 2005)

*ITS A FACT...Motha Nature has been ruff*

Thank god for the month of December thou... payup

But lets realize we have like 20 days left in FEB...plenty-o-time for SNOW!!!

Keep 'da Faith!!

 
BIG AL


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I dont care if its just enough to throw salt.....lord let it do something!


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Guys, Tom skilling just said there might be something in the works for late next week!! Let's keep our fingers crossed! payup :salute:


----------



## SwiftSnow&Salt (Aug 19, 2005)

*I got an idea tonight...*

I took of both my plows and spreaders and even unloaded a pallet of salt by hand and washed up both trucks (leaving everything off too)....WELL GET SOME SNOW NOW. Your Welcome Everyone


----------

